# Punching the back tension! Never use to do this.



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay guys as we speak I am at my local shooting range after taking a month off from shooting because I was frustrated because a month ago I started punching the snot out of my back tension. Woke up this morning determined to go to tge range and practice for the 2014 indoor season I started off good till about 8 shots in when the punching started to haunt me again! I'm just so frustrated with it is unbelievable. My back tension has a bit of travel in it. Can someone please help me?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Punching us usually because you are trying to get the arrow away while the pin is on the X. Also known as drive by shooting. It may not be target panic yet, but it soon will be.

The solution is to break the link between your sight picture and your execution. You want execute the shot with the same rhythm and pace on every arrow regardless of what you are seeing in your sight. Of course you will want to also work to have a steady hold and a strong shot, but really that's secondary to the execution at this stage of your development. 

First, set your bow up to fit you. The #1 thing is draw length, followed closely by peep height.

Then go to a blank bale and shoot there until you can shoot your release the way you want to. 

Here is how to use the blank bale & bridge:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1985316

The bridge is where you will learn to break the link between execution and sight picture.

It's not easy & it's not quick, but you can do it and it will be worth it.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just curious , what release aid are you using ? when i hear punching, travel.. i wonder whats going on... a wrist held release aid can be used as a back tension.. but the release aid cant have NO travel in it and it MUST be in the right spot for it to work right, you cant use the tip of the finger . the trigger must be behind the 2 nd knuckle.. the tip of the finger is a direct line to the mind .... the other is hooked to your back!! you cant move the finger to set it off.......great info above^^^^


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

If I were you I'd practice holding on the X, then let down, over and over until its in your head that its ok to not be solid still on the X! Don't fire just float and let down.


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a scott longhorn 3 finger.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:wink: COOL follow allens advice......its good stuff


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

You could try focusing your conscious mind on shooting the bow before you embark on the blank bail regime.

Try this,
when you are at full draw don't aim with your sight just point it in the general direction of the target and ask yourself is that where it needs to be to hit the general area. The sight will be moving which is why it is the general area not a specific point. When the answer is "yes" then you have acquired the target". Now stop looking at the sight and just look at the target.
Your subconscious will keep you on the target.
While you are looking think about executing the shot, pull back on the release slow and smooth.

It sounds like your "punching" is caused by trying to hard and not acquiring the target and focusing too much on where the pin is/what it is doing. Basically no-one is shooting the bow because your attention is on the pin not the process.

Try the above. It should only take a few minutes and you should see results straightaway.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Jumping into a hinge release might cover a problem for a while, but it will always come back to haunt you if you have not created a new habit. It is always easier to build new habits than to break old ones. If you do not take the time to build this new habit, you will merely go back and forth fighting it. Stop and listen. If you take the time to do it right it will only take a month or so out of your life. Or you can spend the rest of your life fighting it. 

Learning back tension and proper shot execution is a hard skill. It must be learned slowly and methodically. Train like your a robot. Stay off auto-pilot. Alan gives good advice. Take it to heart and take the time to truly learn it. You won't regret it. 

.02


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Rugby said:


> You could try focusing your conscious mind on shooting the bow before you embark on the blank bail regime.
> 
> Try this,
> when you are at full draw don't aim with your sight just point it in the general direction of the target and ask yourself is that where it needs to be to hit the general area. The sight will be moving which is why it is the general area not a specific point. When the answer is "yes" then you have acquired the target". Now stop looking at the sight and just look at the target.
> ...


This^

Nothing matters besides shooting your best feeling, smoothest shot. You need to not care where the pin is or where the arrow goes.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

OP. Please update us on what regimen you are using and how things are going. I'm very curious. I had TP for seven years and spent about a month and a half to beat it. 

Good luck.


----------

